# Palm T|X



## bluespiano (Sep 29, 2011)

I have a Palm T|X. I have two problems.

1. It does not show up in Windows XP when I plug it into the computer.

2. I want to be able to put music on it. How do I do that?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

I can help with question 2 see chapter 10 here http://www.hpwebos.com/us/support/handbooks/tx/en/tx_ug.pdf


----------

